# 2" trap from Vent, IPC 2006 version



## rodie23 (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a 2" masterbath shower trap that is roughed in for a 2nd story bath. The rough consists of a 2"stack, a straight shot to the shower and an 2" wye arm over to the lavatory. Ok, now that you sort of got that imagined on the straight shot to the shower they have wye'd off 18" before reaching the trap to the shower and armed over on the other side of the 2" wye to the lavatory an 8' arm. And I know the trap weir is required to be within 8' of the vent! My question is that I was reading the IPC 2006, it states sec. 906.1 "Each fixture trap shall have a protecting vent loacated so that the slope and the *developed length *in the fixture drain from the trap weir to the *vent* *fitting* are within the requirements set forth in table 906.1" NOw my question is the distance from the masterbath trap weir, 18" to the where the wye is located, is that the "vent fitting" or is the "vent fitting" the 90 degree long sweep where it goes to the lavatory? because I was measuring along the developed length from the trap weir all the way to 90 degree long sweep, which spans more than 8',.... 18"+8'= 9'-6" more than the allowable span. *correct or no?* 
well I was just looking for some feedback.
Thanks ahead of time.....


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

How about an intro in the intro forum, that will get you the best answer for right now.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

rodie23 said:


> I have a 2" masterbath shower trap that is roughed in for a 2nd story bath. The rough consists of a 2"stack, a straight shot to the shower and an 2" wye arm over to the lavatory. Ok, now that you sort of got that imagined on the straight shot to the shower they have wye'd off 18" before reaching the trap to the shower and armed over on the other side of the 2" wye to the lavatory an 8' arm. And I know the trap weir is required to be within 8' of the vent! My question is that I was reading the IPC 2006, it states sec. 906.1 "Each fixture trap shall have a protecting vent loacated so that the slope and the *developed length *in the fixture drain from the trap weir to the *vent* *fitting* are within the requirements set forth in table 906.1" NOw my question is the distance from the masterbath trap weir, 18" to the where the wye is located, is that the "vent fitting" or is the "vent fitting" the 90 degree long sweep where it goes to the lavatory? because I was measuring along the developed length from the trap weir all the way to 90 degree long sweep, which spans more than 8',.... 18"+8'= 9'-6" more than the allowable span. *correct or no?*
> well I was just looking for some feedback.
> Thanks ahead of time.....


Most inspectors here would pass that. same code.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I have feedback but will wait for an intro


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Not really a question a licensed plumber would have to ask is it?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

The answer to this question can be found by looking into the question itself.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

